# egg has not hatch yet



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

i am a bit worried about my baby...on the 27 wen i woke it had piped but has not hatched yet..is this normal to take so long. he is still alive and moveing but no change in the pip mark


----------



## Vivi (Jul 25, 2008)

hmm idk but if you ask me i would try and help the little fella out. maybe just chip a TINY piece. sorry that im no help.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it can take a full 24 hours to hatch


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Candle it. Look at where the solid mass meets the air cell. Do you see blood veins right up to where the mass and air cell meet? if so too soon to help it. If not the chick may be trapped.

Go thru the pix's in this link:
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/?start=all

Rows 3 and 4 have info. IF you have to assist you would start with the first pix in row 4...carefully removing the top (air cell) portion of the shell to veiw what is going on.

NOTE: I have an online article. You would have to print it out. NONE of the links in the article work to show the pixs. I used to have it on a website, but no longer.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Trying the link again:

http://cid-d1b5f5c1eff7e9bb.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public

If you run into any trouble you can get good digital pix's, post them...I can copy it...edit and add notes/instructions and repost the pix.


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

i have canceled it there are no veins up to the air cell. but i do think the chic is still trying sounds strong and i can hear tapping but i do think it is lost in the egg...the tapping is harder away from the pip mark now. it has been over 48 hours now since the pip how much time should i give the chic before trying to help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OMG...he may be trying to come out the side or bottom. Have you had erractic weather the past few days...such a hot or very warm...then cooler and rainy? Sharp changes in weather can affect hatches and disoritete the chicks in shell.

Is your air cell in the top portion of the egg like in the pix below? I will quickly upload some pix's of disorientated chicks and pip marks.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Grrr...did it again...forgot the pix.


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

yes it is in the top of the egg...and yes crazy weather hot to rainy then to chilly again.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Watch to see if it tries to pip lower. If you can can you get an idea where the head is. If your pair have dark eyes so will the chick and you may be able to see a dense small dark spot where the eye/head is.

But with your crazy weather it may have affected the hatch. IF you are positive by looking that there is no blood veins up near the air cell line you might want to try to assist.

I added a few more photo's to the album (first row) that would show erratic pipping and malpositioned illus. The 2nd pix shows a candled egg, and the head is the dark area near the top of the egg. here is the album link again:
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/?start=all


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

oh my wow!!!!!!wow we have baby....went to go candel baby again to check it got it out and from the time i walked to the box to my table baby cut out.....nothing like waiting to the last min. ...then wen to put baby back in with mom and that did not go over good at all momma started pecking him all over...he is now in a brooder and i am worried about trying to put him back with momma.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Congratulations!!!* It is amazing how fast they can cut out of the egg!. And some babies will crawl out of the egg and some want out so bad they spring from the egg.

Ah...as to Mama bird. If it was not hard pecking she may have been nuzzeling it to get it to move or elicit a feeding responce. The parents don't feed initially, they will give it a drop or two of fluid from their own crop. The main source of food for the first day or so is the yolk the baby absorbed.

How is the baby this morning? If there are more eggs to hatch, and if you don't want to handfeed from day one, you can carefully place the baby back with the parents once the next chicks down is fully dry.

Susanne


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

Susanne thank you so much for all your help!!!!!! it was crazy like all the sudden he was super baby ...... she was pecking a bit to hard at first but we did put baby back in again and then she went right to sitting on him. she is feeding him have checked the crop a couple times and has looked good. there was other eggs in there but none of them were fertile. i had to take them out tonight found one of them cracked open and all to the side so i think she was done with them. but they have been matting for a week now so i think she is wanting to lay more eggs.


----------

